# Whizzer Rustored.



## redline1968 (Feb 20, 2018)

since the last time I posted my whizzer I found this s4 which is correct for the parts on the cabe.. so I’m doing a revamp rustoration . I just didn’t want to restore this... I have too many projects.  So I’m just piecing it back together on the correct frame and parts... thinking of bringing this to the coming swap not sure . I need fender and chain guard.same condition.


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Mark-
This guy says he has fenders for this WZ. I don't know if that would be the correct front fender that you need though.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940s-og-paint-whizzer-frame-springer-and-parts-400.126236/
Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2018)

View attachment 758486 

 View attachment 758490 

 

 Thanks Dave.. I tried to buy from him before..... I’ll keep looking. I’m in no rush at all... post a few more pics of this project. The spokes are a b—-tch. Hated to put really nice rims on but safety first... trude up nicely... just one more rim to do...... I decited to use a wd brake I had..then it’s trim search should be pretty easy to find.....  :0


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2018)

Couple more pics wd is done now refinement and tin wear to get...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2018)

We’ll go to be minor details on it done. Oil change and tune up done.  I Decided to keep the tank since it looks too new for the bike even though it’s original, I’m putting it on the other whiz for now. Going  to see if I have any interests at the swap on it; If nothing, I’ll finish it up with the missing parts and possibly a older looking tank.


----------

